# looking for replacement bolts



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi guys,

I live in Brisbane, Australia and during a house move have misplaced the bolts for two of my rifles. I am having difficulty replacing them here in Australia so wondering if you're able to help me!

First rifle is a .223 Winchester XTR Model 70 rifle, serial number G1384964. It was re-barrelled from .222 originally.

Second is a Marlin Model 25N .22LR rifle, serial number 03341057.

If you're able to help me I'd be very grateful!

Thank you :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Model 70

Parts

Vintage Sporting
2326 Clinton Avenue West
Huntsville AL, 35805
Phone: 256-534-9292
Email

Wisner's Inc.
P.O. Box 58
Adna WA, 98522
Phone: 360-748-4590
Fax: 360-748-6028
Website
Email


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for that, appreciated! I'll give them an email.


----------

